# NSW. A day on the reefs.



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Rebel 1 and myself put the bream rods and micro lures away for the day and had some fun on some southern reefs (sorry thats as specific as i'll get. I will fill you in on what and how though).
After arriving at one of our favourite and for some reason lightly trafficced reefs we scoped the area out looking for bait and birds but things were looking grim with no visible action before we launched. We ummed and arrred a bit contemplating a drive down south looking for better water but with a time curfew on my part we made the call to stay here and head out.

We trolled out to the usually fishy ground and didn't even get a bump. I reckon Andrew was about to tell me we should just go in and go breaming when he saw a few birds about 500m away. We headed over and found one lone boat there. The boat was tricked up for lure fishing and had a bow mount eletric fitted. What i couldn't work out was why the [email protected]#$ they were not using it. They had their outboard down and were following the surface fish around with that instead of being quiet with the electric. As expected the fish were swimming away from where ever they went.

Once we got close enough to the school I cast in and twitced my rod as a plastic fell into the school then i ripped it back......nothing hmmmm try again.....nothing. I asked the guys in the boat if thet had caught any yet and they replied no. It was going to be one of those days huh.

Being the bream nuts we are has its advantages and disadvantages and i think this really helped though the first hour of the session. If the fish are there we know they will eat something. It may be matching the hatch or it may even be going to the total opposite extreme and busting out a big popper. Andrew went the big option and i went to a clear lure ( a dimiki yong, clear long and skinny with lots of action its just a shame they tear so easily) first cast with the damiki see's me hooked up and the guys in the boat are giving me death stares. I drop that fish but cast out again and hook another and a big ol salmon comes aboard the yak. I pelt out another cast and hook another fish. The death stares from the boat are now looking pretty serious. I tell them to put a clear lure on but they persisted with what they were doing for another 10mins then just left.

Woo hoo we have it all to ourselves now and the salmon are not spooked anymore. At times we had the whole school just do u-turns around us and we could cast in any direction for a fish.The salmon did get fussier and we found them harder and harder to hook so when another school busted up nearby we headed over. This was another school of salmon and they were just as shy but the cool thing was if you cast into the middle of them, let the lure sink then cranked it back a rat king would come from no-where and belt the lure.









This lasted for hours and just got better and better. 








Andrew pulled out the waxwings and brained em while i twitched bass assasin plastics and lost count of fish caught. The more we cast the more the fish got fired up and bonito and salmon started joining in on the action.
















The biggest downside was that none of the kings made legal size although i saw a couple that would of chase a bonito up but couldn't tempt em on plastic.









The session was ended in the usual style where Cid got a picture message of some bonito (he loves that stuff ;-) )
Hope you are getting into em,
Stewie


----------



## waterlaze (May 16, 2011)

Great report. What a hot session you guys had.
I've never struck a hot session like that before. Maybe someday I'll strike it lucky and be there at the right place at the right time.
I know you don't want to be specific (and that's no problem) but can you disclose where you launch from?
I'm still pretty new to yak fishing and only know a few places to launch from and always interested in new spots to try.
Thanks
Andrew


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Nice report Stew,

those are the type of sessions I dream about.

My problem now is how I explain this unsightly bulge in my trousers...

FISH PORN!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

another bogus report. dont believe these guys, they tell you there are fish around and you follow them out into the ocean then NOTHING!! I swear they photoshop all their trip reports to make it look like they actually catch fish..

hehehehe ;-)

nah, well done guys. good to see you guys are braining them and spot x fired up for you.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Great report Stewie,
If I can't be out there, glad to know someone is puting some manners on those pelagic bastards!


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice work Stewie, one day I'll find out where your secret reef is LOL


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Stewie - is that a halo on your head in your avatar? Are you yak Jesus? Jesus would share his reefs...

Nice fish by the way (unless you just made them out of bread or something).


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Stewie is not Yak Jesus.

He is more like a Yak Moses. He parts the water, picks up random fish and poses for photos on his kayak.

He is a colourblind fraud.


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

koich said:


> Stewie is not Yak Jesus.
> 
> He is more like a Yak Moses. He parts the water, picks up random fish and poses for photos on his kayak.
> 
> He is a colourblind fraud.


If Stewie is Yak Moses is this the 'promised reef' of which he speaks? Is Rebel1 all that remains of his people? Does he gain all his wisdom from burning bushes and tablets with strange etchings?


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

badmotorfinger said:


> Does he gain all his wisdom from burning bushes and tablets with strange etchings?


A ranger woman with an Ipad?


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

What a session Stu and Andrew. I notice Andrews beard-free mojo is strong, an ominous sign ;-) Time to break out the 1lb!


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

oh shit i didn't notice Andrew actually caught fish without a beard, it must of been easy.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

the secrets out Stewie... I'd recognize that little wave anywhere :lol: :lol: :lol:

sounds like you guys had fun

cheers

John


----------



## Meredith (Jan 14, 2010)

hey mate

sounds like you had a great time out in ocean, are you hitting forster in a couple of weeks?

nick


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Sure am Nick. 
Are you going to be there?


----------



## Meredith (Jan 14, 2010)

Yer mate I will be there! Going to try and do more rounds this year, and see if I can get some of those rack bream


----------

